# What should be Ubers new slogan?



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Ride with us and we'll share all our stuff
Uber, We're cheaper then a price of gum. 
Why spend money on a pack of big red when you can ride with us.
Water, gum, mints, chips, expresso (If requested) newspapers. All can be yours for under 5 dollars Just ask driver!
No need to bring your wallet our drivers will cover the expenses.
Here's your new car! ( You can take uberX a whole month and come out cheaper then paying car notes, insurance, parking fees and valet.)
Never tip a valet again Just take an UberX from home and we'll be your personal valet.
Keep in mind all this can be yours for under 5 bucks.

Pretty soon instead of dvd bargain bins at walmart there's going to be 5 dollar uberX rides certificates.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

"Going on a night out? Our top drivers tip their riders with a FREE beverage coupon to their favorite bar. It's now part of your 5-Star experience."


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"Uber.... because the unemployed are willing to be our *****!"


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber... The Bus Ain't Got Nothing On Us!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Travis' motto is most likely "Three inches is hell at 100 miles per hour"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuber....Your Personal *****. We like it when you **** us!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber: think of us as chauffeurs for the penniless.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuber: We be cheap.


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX Bend over feel the surge.


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX We're not all mass murderers.


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX When a Taxi is just too fancy.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber, drivers hate us, but F them!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

"Nevermind the ugly car with bald tires and bad brakes that barely runs...because we're cheep, chepe, CHEAP!"


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX We F the drivers then they FU.


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX Cheaper then a Taxi or 10 times more?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber is the Cheapest transportation option! Because we have millions of Cars for free and our drivers' time as well is almost free. Now, the only dumber thing you can do is go and buy a car!

Uber On!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Ride with us and we'll share all our stuff
> Uber, We're cheaper then a price of gum.
> Why spend money on a pack of big red when you can ride with us.
> Water, gum, mints, chips, expresso (If requested) newspapers. All can be yours for under 5 dollars Just ask driver!
> ...


^^^
Turn on the app.
Take a lotta crap.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

"THE TAXI EXPERIENCE"


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Uber:

" It's a race to the bottom, we'll get you there first..."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

...if you get there at all.


----------



## JohnnyUber123 (Jan 10, 2016)

UberX Because surge sounds better than gouge.


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

Bargain bin uber rides lmao


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

"You get what you pay for."


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Eeewber!!


----------

